# Questions about reaching Select



## FreeskierInVT (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I should be reaching Select status on AGR with my next trip (I'm <200 points away), but I'm curious if any Acela upgrade coupons come with reaching Select status, or if that is just for Select+ and above. If they do come with reaching Select, are they electronic or do I have to wait until they come in the mail to use them? I may be taking an Acela trip in a few weeks and it would be nice to use an upgrade on it.

Thanks

Josh


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 1, 2014)

You'll get 2 upgrades, 2 Lounge, and 2 10% off coupons. The upgrades and 10% off will be eCoupons. The lounge coupons will be paper.


----------



## BCL (Sep 2, 2014)

The coupons are "paperless" and should show up in your AGR account summary. However, it becomes available to use only when they mail out the package with your card and ClubAcela passes.


----------



## Barciur (Sep 2, 2014)

Whoa, I wasn't aware that you get upgrades for just Select status. Is that officially posted anywhere? I can't find it.


----------



## iggy (Sep 3, 2014)

Exact email that I received recently - when Amtrak finally decided to give me all my earned credits - well mostly - still screwed me on 25 bonus points.

Congratulations and welcome to your Select membership in the Amtrak Guest Rewards(R)program. You're a valued member and we appreciate your continued loyalty. Your Select membership kit, including your ClubAcela(R) passes, will arrive within four to six weeks. Until then, you can immediately accessyour One-class upgrades and 10% off Amtrak travel coupons and get complete details about your Select membership benefits online - it's the best way tostay up to date on program news and receive exclusive offers.

```
From all of us at Amtrak Guest Rewards, we hope you enjoy your Select membership and we look forward to seeing you on board soon.
```
While ClubAcela® passes I'm sure are very welcomed by those on Eastcoast = it royally screws the

rest of us = overall lounge pass should be given for those who live in other parts of the country.

Our earned SELECT status has less value compared to those that live out East. Serious oversight

in regards to showing value to loyal customer. But par for the course from what I have seen over

the years. Whole picture and customer service aren't exactly focused on.

Stupid editor here is putting in spaces in non proper places. Not giving spaces where shown in editor.

Very annoying.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 3, 2014)

The passes are good in the Metropolitan Lounges and First Class Lounges too. I used a couple last year.


----------



## BCL (Sep 3, 2014)

iggy said:


> While ClubAcela® passes I'm sure are very welcomed by those on Eastcoast = it royally screws the
> 
> rest of us = overall lounge pass should be given for those who live in other parts of the country.


They're valid at all lounges. Not sure why they're called ClubAcela passes.

http://www.amtrak.com/station-lounges

Terms should be the same as the "ClubAcela Passes" you can get with points. There they called them ClubAcela passes, but then have additional fine print.



> https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/redeem/travelCoupons/9e2f2f
> 
> Pack of 5 Single-Day ClubAcela Passes - Coupons will expire within 12 months of redemption date
> 
> ...



Granted - I live hundreds of miles away from the closest lounge, which is Los Angeles Union Station. It's not mentioned in the previous, but I'm pretty sure my passes would work there. I thought it was right on the pass.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 3, 2014)

As Sarah said you can use your Lounge passes @ any Amtrak Lounge in the US and as for upgrades, while the Acela FC upgrade is the Best Value, you can also use them to upgrade to Biz Class on Trains that have them!

Lots of AU Members that don't use their coupons let other AU Members use them before they expire every Feb., its nice to help out friends!


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 3, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Lots of AU Members that don't use their coupons let other AU Members use them before they expire every Feb., its nice to help out friends!


Which is how I got mine. Thanks again.  It was nice to be able to relax in the lounge before sitting in coach.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 3, 2014)

BCL said:


> Metropolitan Lounge locations are: ...
> 
> Granted - I live hundreds of miles away from the closest lounge, which is Los Angeles Union Station. It's not mentioned in the previous, but I'm pretty sure my passes would work there. I thought it was right on the pass.


LA is not mentioned because that blurb was written before LA's ML opened. The passes are also good there.


----------



## BCL (Sep 3, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolitan Lounge locations are: ...
> ...


I took a look at mine and the Metropolitan Lounge locations are specifically mentioned, including LAUS. While it says they're valid at First Class lounges, the locations aren't listed on the passes.


----------

